
Just Eat's Business Model (2014) - nns
http://www.managementtoday.co.uk/opinion/1291205/just-eat-id-rather-not-says-luke-johnson/
======
richmarr
I think Just Eat are going to have trouble competing with Deliveroo, who are
in a position to offer a far better customer experience.

That's going to drive their margin (and share price) downwards, nullifying
this critic's argument and replacing it with another one.

In case you're not familiar, Deliveroo is like JustEat & HungryHouse except
that Deliveroo provides the entire delivery service, so is able to provide
food from restaurants that don't want to get into delivery themselves. This
means that (a) Deliveroo are enlarging the market and entirely owning the new
segment (b) since Deliveroo know where every driver is the customer experience
is better; they call you to tell you the food will be late, rather than you
calling them to ask them where the food is.

